# Documents to send with EOI.



## rif

Dear all,

I am preparing a list of documents to send with our EOI application, Please look at it and let me know If I am missing anything:

1. Completed EOI form.
2. Main Applicant (ICT Business analyst) Skill assessment by ACS
3. Secondary Applicant (Analyst Programmer) Skill assessment by ACS
4. Main Applicant Bachelors degree certificate.
5. Secondary Applicant Bachelors degree certificate.
6. Main Applicant IELTS certificate.
7. Secondary Applicant IELTS certificate.
8. MCSE/ CCNA/ PG Diploma certificates.
9. Work Reference letters. 

Anything that we are missing. Please advise.


----------



## treb94

*PAR assessment*

If your degree is not recognize, you may need to have your PAR assessment from NZQA.

Home NZQA

my worth 2 cents.



rif said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am preparing a list of documents to send with our EOI application, Please look at it and let me know If I am missing anything:
> 
> 1. Completed EOI form.
> 2. Main Applicant (ICT Business analyst) Skill assessment by ACS
> 3. Secondary Applicant (Analyst Programmer) Skill assessment by ACS
> 4. Main Applicant Bachelors degree certificate.
> 5. Secondary Applicant Bachelors degree certificate.
> 6. Main Applicant IELTS certificate.
> 7. Secondary Applicant IELTS certificate.
> 8. MCSE/ CCNA/ PG Diploma certificates.
> 9. Work Reference letters.
> 
> Anything that we are missing. Please advise.


----------



## rif

Thanks Treb94,

Our degree seems to be on the exception list of NZQA website. Do you think we still need to get our PAR / full assessment done?


----------



## treb94

If that is the case, you're all ready to go man... You don't need NZQA assessment...good luck :clap2:



rif said:


> Thanks Treb94,
> 
> Our degree seems to be on the exception list of NZQA website. Do you think we still need to get our PAR / full assessment done?


----------



## Darla.R

don't you have to supply some documents proving you and your partner are in a stable relationship, or does that part come later when you're invited to apply? I recall having to do this but for the life of me I can't remember at what stage we had to do it.


----------



## treb94

Nope... you don't have to do it in this point of application.
Perhaps, it will be on later stage.



Darla.R said:


> don't you have to supply some documents proving you and your partner are in a stable relationship, or does that part come later when you're invited to apply? I recall having to do this but for the life of me I can't remember at what stage we had to do it.


----------



## Darla.R

You could be right, good luck with the application treb & let us know how you get on.


----------



## treb94

Thank you for your wish mate...



Darla.R said:


> You could be right, good luck with the application treb & let us know how you get on.


----------



## rif

Thanks all, but I have read on some posts earlier saying, we do not have to send ANY document with EOI. We have to only submit documents if invited to apply. 



> _Deleted - advertising another forum_


How true is it?

Confused and Curious.


----------



## topcat83

rif said:


> Thanks all, but I have read on some posts earlier saying, we do not have to send ANY document with EOI. We have to only submit documents if invited to apply.
> 
> 
> 
> How true is it?
> 
> Confused and Curious.


Hi Rif 

I had to edit your last post, as it was advertising another forum.
But you're right - you don't have to submit anything with the EOI (and in fact can do it all on-line at Immigration New Zealand). That bit comes with the actual application.


----------



## rif

topcat83 said:


> Hi Rif
> 
> I had to edit your last post, as it was advertising another forum.
> But you're right - you don't have to submit anything with the EOI (and in fact can do it all on-line at Immigration New Zealand). That bit comes with the actual application.


Thanks Topcat, we are re-taking IELTS on 5th May and hopefully we get Band required for NZ this time to apply for EOI.


----------

